# Which yeast advice for Chestnut Pilsner



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/9/13)

So I am going to try and clone the Bridge Road Brewers Chestnut Pilsner, figured would be easiest to start from a kit and work my way to AG with this recipe. So I have myself a Coopers Pilsner kit can, some LDME (1kg) and chestnut meal (500g - unsure how much I will ad at this stage), anyway let's stay on topic!

The Pilsner can has the Coopers Lager yeast sachet (7g) and I also have on hand an old Fermentis s23 sachet (11g) that a friend gave me who has left it in his garage for a year or two and unsure of storage temp (definitely not refrigerated), the best before date is November this year.

I will brew this in 2 weeks time so was wondering, being my first experience with a lager yeast, should I use the more fresh coopers packet, the s23 packet (both are norw refrigerated by the way) or build a starter from the s23?

Also on a level playing field if both were fresh, would the s23 be a superior in quality yeast to the coopers?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/9/13)

must have been a really dumb question..... :unsure:


----------



## manticle (26/9/13)

Buy new fermentis and use 2 packets.


----------



## Mardoo (26/9/13)

It occurs to me that one of the liquid yeasts said to add a nutty flavor might be good. Could accentuate the chestnut flavor. Are you going to riast the chestnut meal first? Hmmm, you're giving me ideas for an autumn brew. Maris Otter, roasted chestnuts, bit of pale chocolate malt or lightly roasted barley...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/9/13)

The original bridge rd version doesnt roast. Ive found out they use 30kg chestnut meal per brew buy I cant seem to find their capacity per brew, anyone know this?

My take on what the chestnuts provided was more a mouthfeel/light body as opposed to a nutty flavour. Dont get me wrong though that sounds like a cracking recipe let me know if you go for it id like to put it down for next winter also!

My local supermarket didnt have chestnut meal but there is a supplier in Malvern who can do it for $15/kg


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/9/13)

Oh also what yeast gives nutty flavours?

For the bridge Rd version itd need to be a clean slightly dry finishing lager yeast, s23 is this right?


----------



## mje1980 (27/9/13)

Nottingham will ferment dry, and clean if brewed at cooler ale temps. Personally I don't like notto, but lots do. Just another option.


----------



## Mardoo (27/9/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> The original bridge rd version doesnt roast. Ive found out they use 30kg chestnut meal per brew buy I cant seem to find their capacity per brew, anyone know this?
> 
> My take on what the chestnuts provided was more a mouthfeel/light body as opposed to a nutty flavour. Dont get me wrong though that sounds like a cracking recipe let me know if you go for it id like to put it down for next winter also!
> 
> My local supermarket didnt have chestnut meal but there is a supplier in Malvern who can do it for $15/kg


I love the Bridge chestnut pilsner but I wish the chestnut character was more overt. I definitely keep buying it though so clearly it's not stopping me!

Try Mediterranean Wholesalers, 482 Sydney Rd, Brunswick for chestnut meal, or any other Italian supermarket. It's used sometimes for a chestnut polenta, which I love.



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Oh also what yeast gives nutty flavours?


Sorry, I should have said "yeast that is SAID to give nutty flavors," as I'm just getting around to trying them. Wyeast 1469 is said by Wyeast to give nutty esters. There's another but I can't find it now. Wyeast 1028 also sounds like it could go well with chestnut - something about the minerality balancing with the softness of the chestnut seems good. Again, another I haven't used. I have them both in my fridge to do some side-by-side fermentations on the same wort but I need to wire up my new STC-1000, which seems to keep slipping to another day.

Good luck. I'll definitely give my idea a go once chestnuts are in season again. Love to hear how this goes.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/9/13)

manticle said:


> Buy new fermentis and use 2 packets.


Would pitching two s23 packs into wort at say 15C or lower and then setting STC to drop over a 24 hour period down to 7C for primary fermentation mean I wouldn't need a diacetyl rest period? Or is a D-rest something that is recommended always when brewing with lager yeast to play on the safe side?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (30/9/13)

My advice would be to buy some fresh yeast. 

Re-hydrate the yeast as per instructions and pitch it at the same temp as the wort. 

If its above your ferment temp just lower it slowly over a day or 2. 

Ferment at 8 to 12 degrees.

I normally just taste the beer for butterscotch etc and do a D-rest as needed. 

I normally use American Lager and it always tends to need one.


----------

